# Your main guitar



## STRHelvete (Jun 3, 2022)

We have threads showing off vast collections and whatnot. But what guitar is your number 1? You can choose ONLY one.
Pics? Why's it your favorite? Interesting story behind it? G'on and brag about your main.


----------



## Dr. Caligari (Jun 3, 2022)

It's been an ESP SV lately. It wasn't planned or anything, I got it for a good price and it happened to be sweet. Duncan Distortion bridge.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 3, 2022)

I use my Washburn 4N more than my Washburn N4 because the former is in standard and the latter is a half-step down. That's not much of a story. I am sorry.


----------



## mmr007 (Jun 3, 2022)

Despite having numerous guitars my favorite desert island guitar is a 2005 Epiphone Les Paul Midnight Custom. I actually have 2 of them. Only 200 were ever made as part of the Epi/Gibson guitar of the month in August 2005. They came standard with EMG 81/81 and no pickguard. They have a quality and a feel unlike any Epi I own and not a single other guitar I own with EMGs sounds as good as these


----------



## Leviathus (Jun 3, 2022)

Sounds good. Light. Can take a punch.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 3, 2022)

Oni 8 string. I'd say this is the Swiss Army Knife of guitars, but the Swiss Army Knife only dreams to be as effective.

Tuning: B1EADGBEA4
Weight: <1kg
Scale: ~24-26"
Neck pickup simulation circuit
Piezo pickup
Synth capability (GR-13 compatible)
SS frets
Carbon fiber
Awesome

Never ever adjusted the neck ever, and it's visited 7 states.

If I could only keep one guitar, this is my answer with no hesitation.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jun 3, 2022)

Just posted this picture but I suppose it'll be good here  my Kiesel plays like absolute butter and has never given me any issues or problems. It's always in tune and always great to look at. Go ahead, be mad I posted it twice


----------



## STRHelvete (Jun 3, 2022)

Y'all already know




Brutus. Yes, I named all my guitars. It weighs more than all my other guitars. It's pretty as fuck...and it sounds the thickest and heaviest of all my others. I fucking love this thing and it's my crown jewel of gear.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 3, 2022)

Got this one about two months ago; played it every day since. I don’t remember the last time I did that with a guitar.

Quickly shot past my ESP Viper as my #1.


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 3, 2022)

Jackson SL1 from the late 90s. Bought it new from Musicians Friend catalog when I was in high school. This is a picture right after I got it refretted about 2 years back. Dan Lawrence airbrush paint job and a JB in the bridge. This guitar has always been by my side since I bought it and has served me well over the years.


----------



## Droptune666 (Jun 3, 2022)

Steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 108606
> 
> 
> Got this one about two months ago; played it every day since. I don’t remember the last time I did that with a guitar.
> ...


Hard to beat the metal machine!


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 3, 2022)

Whitey


----------



## Hoss632 (Jun 3, 2022)

It's the only guitar I own atm.


----------



## madrigal77 (Jun 3, 2022)

'05 MX-2. Got it in the custom shop in Osaka about 5 years ago. I had always wanted to even see one, and couldn't believe my eyes when I went in and they had a new one for sale. I was looking at it and the salesman asks if I'm interested. I say of course but $6k is more than I can afford. Then he says it's my lucky day because they just got a used one in that morning and he could give it to me for much cheaper. I ask how much and he says... wait for it... $2k Canadian!! SOLD!!!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jun 3, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Just posted this picture but I suppose it'll be good here  my Kiesel plays like absolute butter and has never given me any issues or problems. It's always in tune and always great to look at. Go ahead, be mad I posted it twice
> View attachment 108599


That’s an awesome quilt. Aqua burst?


----------



## budda (Jun 3, 2022)

Previously my S2. No longer gigging so my R9 til I actually have to figure that out again.


----------



## odibrom (Jun 3, 2022)

My main guitar is the one on the right, followed by the one on the left and then by the one in middle. The twins are Ibanez RG2027XVV (from 2000s) and the one in the middle is an RG7421 (from the same era, 99/00). After this photo was taken, I've bought 3 more 7 stringers, all great guitars, all Ibanez Prestiges (an UV777P BK is prestige level), but these take the cake


----------



## mbardu (Jun 3, 2022)

Vandermachine MacModernus 594 or something IDK
Only need one main guitar if it's _all my favorite guitars_

Then if I need something of a swiss-army knife, I can always count on the trusty neck-through-piezo-midi-floyd.


----------



## vilk (Jun 3, 2022)

For the past decade it was this Edwards SG




It was one of those scenarios where I wasn't even really looking for another guitar, but as soon as I played it I knew I had to have it. I eventually had the neck refinished.




^and I've since removed those Ratio tuners and put back the original vintage type. They were so heavy that they messed up the perfect balance.



But TBH, I haven't been playing it very much since I picked up an Ibanez S540 last year. I'm hooked on floating bridges now. But it feels wrong to say my SG isn't my main just because I got a new toy recently. I've gone though many, many guitars in the past 10 years, and it's the only one that I've never even considered selling or trading, and I'm sure I never will.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jun 3, 2022)

The 080 quickly became my main before the end of the first weekend I owned it. Best guitar I have encountered. (Still haven’t taken better pics of it though.)

Former mains were my Ibanez S8 2014-2021, and my Jackson Black Cherry SL2H Soloist 2004-2013.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 3, 2022)

I *think I've played this more lately. Not bothered by the aesthetics because I'm too old to care. It plays wonderfully with a fat neck and low low action.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Protestheriphery (Jun 4, 2022)

LTD JL 600. My foray back into active pups. Last time I owned something with EMG's was 2014. This time around, it's going through a more favorable rig. I really like how this guy meshes with the Marshall JVM. Also suits my writing style surprisingly well.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Jun 4, 2022)

Love my Caparison Horus Dark Knight.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 4, 2022)

The Warmoth Strat. It's packed with most of the things I love in guitars. Having had some where around 40 different guitars, this one just fits me the best overall.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 4, 2022)

My Carillion Polaris 7 gets 95% of my play time. I love how easy it is to play, its acoustically loud so perfect for unplugged playing on the couch and new ideas just pour out when I pick it up. Designing the neck profile also means I can play it for a long time and not get fatigue in my fretting hand.


----------



## Glades (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## oracles (Jun 4, 2022)

I've owned hundreds of guitars at this point, but if I had to pick just one, it has to be my 1981 E2. Closely followed by my RANs, but when I reach for a guitar, the E2 is just always the right choice.


----------



## bigswifty (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm copping out.

It's between these 2. I've had the Tiddies for about just over a year now and it is a killer instrument. Just flawless. Still getting used to 8 strings.
I've had the Suhr Modern 7 since 2014 and it is a mainstay. Absolutely flawless as well, such a great player. I list both, because as of now the Suhr clearly has more time and love put in.

The Tiddies might just be small enough to pack into the trem cavity of the Suhr, you know.. for desert island purposes..

If I had to pick just one though..


Ask me later.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jun 4, 2022)

In terms of writing for the band it's usually my schecter c-7 SLS elite. The neck is super comfortable and I have it tuned to A standard. 

Buuuuut... My kiesel blows it away. If I could only keep one guitar it'd be my kiesel Aries 7. It makes other guitars look like baby's first guitar


----------



## Eyelessfiend (Jun 4, 2022)

My main guitar is the maple necked SG. I've had it since 2010. It was my first real guitar and Its been my main since then unless doing B Standard and lower. Then its the baritone SG or my Dunables.


----------



## LostTheTone (Jun 4, 2022)

My first love is 100% my just-oiled mahogany explorer that someone (not me) handmade maybe 20 years ago, and that I bought off ebay for about 400. It's not any standard explorer shape that I've ever seen, it's smaller and it's very contoured and smooth. I absolutely love the shit out of it. Sharkfin inlays, headstock veneered in the same wood as the body.

It's not even that great of a guitar, honestly. It only has 22 frets, a crappy strat bridge and the woodworking in the internals spaces is pretty rough. But I don't even care. It's a guitar that feels like mine, and I am certain there are no others that look like it.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jun 4, 2022)

I can say for certain my skervesen raptor 7 is my main. I kinda wanna swap the pickups out on it, but i probably won't. 

I do still play all of my other guitars a ton, but if i had to choose just one, it would be this one.


----------



## mlp187 (Jun 4, 2022)

Ibanez RG7PCMLTD, despite having some seriously heavy hitters in my collection. The craftsmanship is top notch, the PAF7s can do everything well from super low tunings to a spanky single coil sound, and most importantly it feels goddamn amazing to play. This is hands down my most favorite Ibanez I have ever owned or laid hands upon:


----------



## mmr007 (Jun 4, 2022)

mlp187 said:


> Ibanez RG7PCMLTD, despite having some seriously heavy hitters in my collection. The craftsmanship is top notch, the PAF7s can do everything well from super low tunings to a spanky single coil sound, and most importantly it feels goddamn amazing to play. This is hands down my most favorite Ibanez I have ever owned or laid hands upon:
> View attachment 108687


I'm no expert on Ibanez cases but is that normal? That is one damn fine case


----------



## mlp187 (Jun 4, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> I'm no expert on Ibanez cases but is that normal? That is one damn fine case


It was until 2019, then bags became the norm, unfortunately. These cases are fantastic! There is storage on the outside too.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 4, 2022)

Agile AL-2000 Baritone. I snapped the truss rod on this last year, and burnt it up in a hallow's eve wicker man to say goodbye. It was just over $200 shipped in a hard case in 2015, and it was kind of a piece of crap. The bridge pickup was in a weird spot, it was way too heavy (but sustained for DAYS), and the top was so badly matched it looks like a two-tone.

But this was MY guitar. I beat the crap out of this guitar, put hundreds of hours of practice and gigging into this thing along with gallons of sweat and non-negligible quantities of blood. I bought more than a few nicer baritones trying to replace this one, including a PRS Mushok twice, but nothing could change the simple fact that this was MY guitar. It had all the memories, and it just felt _right_ in my hands.

If I could I'd trade any of my nicer baritones in a heartbeat to have this back, price be damned. Alas.









maliciousteve said:


> View attachment 108669
> 
> 
> The Warmoth Strat. It's packed with most of the things I love in guitars. Having had some where around 40 different guitars, this one just fits me the best overall.



Carvin branded Carvin, class act.



LostTheTone said:


> But I don't even care. It's a guitar that feels like mine



It's amazing how powerful this feeling can be. All of my spec preferences go out the window and it's pure emotional attachment hahaha.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 4, 2022)

Used to be my Les Paul Axcess, but now I've switched to my Les Paul Classic as my #1.


----------



## John (Jun 4, 2022)

My '04 CE-24 is my first 'good' guitar, and it has a lot of sentimental value for me. Admittedly it's not the fanciest guitar I own, but it has always been a reliable instrument for me. They don't make them like they used to.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 4, 2022)

My RGD2127 is currently seeing the most play time.

My Duvell Elite would be my main 6.

It took me quite a while to bond with the RGD but now I love it. Although I'm not 100% sure about the Aftermath bridge pickup yet.

It's not my best guitar but the scale is great for my current G# standard tuning. Definitely a high quality guitar! Swapping in maybe another BKP or a Lundgren M7 and I'll be set.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 4, 2022)

My solar e2.7 has been my main for about 2 years now (zero issues, but bought it right as coronaids was taking effect, so I just barely got into the good qc "era" of solar  ). Only Pic I have on my phone.

Edit: file was too large to upload unfortunately


----------



## anatoid (Jun 4, 2022)

Only have one electric at the moment but it will always be my go to.
Ive dreamed of a white strat ever since I first saw a video of Hendrix however Uli Jon Roth was the one that made me choose it. I had been putting money aside for really long to be able to buy it, but I finally did. It was 2 years ago that I got myself a brand new fender american professional II stratocaster. I changed the pickguard installed stainless steel frets and locking tuners and have been playing the hell out of it!


----------



## brett8388 (Jun 4, 2022)

This is my main 6 string player - a Bonvillain custom Pia.


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 4, 2022)

warmoth rosewood neck on the cheapest and lightest Guitarfetish body money can buy along with Wilde keystone pickups. Plays like a dream, really low output pickups that'll take as much boost as I wanna throw at them. I'm kind of embarrassed considering the other gear I have but nothing beats good mojo and this one has a lot of it


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 4, 2022)

For me it's my EVH Frankie. When I decided to get back into playing recently, I bought this. It's funny, after a few years of playing bass exclusively, I've come back to guitar and find my guitar playing has improved in every way. I can't explain why, but it sure is making me love playing again.

This EVH is objectively not as good as my Ibanez Jem or my K-7, but boy does it have some mojo. It sounds and feels amazing. 

I remember the Frankie-ish striped series guitars coming out and I liked them but I wanted something that looked a little more authentic. I'm not even really that big a Van Halen fan, though i do love Eddie's playing and I've always thought this was one of the coolest guitars going.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 4, 2022)

It was the "last chance" guitar for me, before maybe selling everything and maybe picking up a drumset, in 2008. That was 14 years ago, and I've since received 2 more from them which are objectively even-better built, but this is still my #1. I prefer the looks of double-cuts, but I prefer to play single cuts.

Carvin CS6:



My #1 acoustic: Taylor K24CE


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 4, 2022)

brett8388 said:


> This is my main 6 string player - a Bonvillain custom Pia.
> 
> View attachment 108697



This might be the best flex I’ve ever seen on this forum.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Jun 4, 2022)

My KIesel Vanquish (in Rainbow Sparkle) I just acquired within the past week haha

I've got a bunch of other awesome guitars but this one after the first few days has just molded with me. Walnut neck, ebony fretboard with 20" radius and Kiesel trem, plus the amazing coloring. Now that I've played for about a week it's amazing. I put an Illusionist pickup in the bridge and wow does it hit - and I'm not a tone/pickup guy.

Otherwise it would be my (also new) Majesty besides the GLOSS NECK dammit haha. Still an amazing guitar.

Still can't take pics of the Rainbow Sparkle worth a crap, it's speechless in person


----------



## coupe89 (Jun 5, 2022)

My 2016 Lespaul Standard love the neck on it


----------



## Dabo Fett (Jun 5, 2022)

If I could only choose one, it would be my total custom Dunable Cyclops. It’s the best of both worlds, like a long scale Gibson but better made. I went slugwolf neck/direwolf bridge and two volume (no tone) with a coil split, and I can get any tone I want from it. Also the paint just came out awesome, totally pristine but still a played in look without being a relic job


----------



## bigswifty (Jun 5, 2022)

Dabo Fett said:


> If I could only choose one, it would be my total custom Dunable Cyclops. It’s the best of both worlds, like a long scale Gibson but better made. I went slugwolf neck/direwolf bridge and two volume (no tone) with a coil split, and I can get any tone I want from it. Also the paint just came out awesome, totally pristine but still a played in look without being a relic job



Holy shit that is nice, man!!


----------



## budda (Jun 5, 2022)

Here's a dealer pic of my R9 less the pickguard







It's kinda ruined other les pauls for me? I desperately want an LPC but this may just make that into another post-2019 R9...


----------



## Damagedjustice (Jun 5, 2022)

Recently my ibanez rg678 1989 - we re in honeymoon - i have also jackson ke2 and rr pro - this ibby not so crunchy and sharp on heavy rhythm works but excellent snappy lead flows all over her- it has a slightly thicker neck from.wizards and ash body - also i love the looks and very fan of sharkfin inlays


----------



## CanserDYI (Jun 5, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> My KIesel Vanquish (in Rainbow Sparkle) I just acquired within the past week haha
> 
> I've got a bunch of other awesome guitars but this one after the first few days has just molded with me. Walnut neck, ebony fretboard with 20" radius and Kiesel trem, plus the amazing coloring. Now that I've played for about a week it's amazing. I put an Illusionist pickup in the bridge and wow does it hit - and I'm not a tone/pickup guy.
> 
> ...


Do a NGD! I love my vanquish so much, not a model that gets much love on this forum.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 5, 2022)

My new Razorback Rust, with my D Activator in the neck and D Activator X in the bridge.

MmmHmm...


----------



## Matt08642 (Jun 5, 2022)

Main guitars by play time have to be my RG2550E for 6 strings, and my RG752FX for 7. Both are absolute workhorses with incredible necks, fretwork, and overall sound. Overall probably the 752 more since I've had it longer.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 5, 2022)

For the last 2-3 months it’s been my Gilmour Strat-



I’ll never stop being a Gilmour fanboy and have wanted a CAR Strat since before I started playing, his is the reason I wanted to start playing. When I had some funds last year I started looking at AVRI’s and saw they were all going for $2K+. After doing some thinking, especially in regards to the neck radius, I decided to go with MJT/Musikraft and couldn’t be happier. This is the best playing/sounding Strat I’ve ever put my hands on. 

12” radius
SS med/jumbo frets
Medium C shape
Alder body
EMG DG20’s
Callaham V/N trem with the Gilmour shortened bar
Tusq self-lubricating nut

From the time I picked up a screwdriver to assemble it to the time it was intonated and ready to go was about 45 minutes and that included the nut install, drilling the holes for the claw and pickguard. It was _perfect._

I got this primarily to nerd out on Gilmour/Floyd tunes with as my other guitars cover other ground, but I’ve barely played any Gilmour stuff with this thing; the pickups are much more versatile than I expected, but I keep getting hung up on classic Strat tones. Definitely won’t be my last MJT/Musikraft build, next up is an EJ-inspired Strat.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 5, 2022)

Dabo Fett said:


> If I could only choose one, it would be my total custom Dunable Cyclops. It’s the best of both worlds, like a long scale Gibson but better made. I went slugwolf neck/direwolf bridge and two volume (no tone) with a coil split, and I can get any tone I want from it. Also the paint just came out awesome, totally pristine but still a played in look without being a relic job



This is a really cool guitar but I really hate that you haven't peeled the plastic off the pickguard. 

I understand some people like to leave that stuff on, but I am a compulsive peeler and have gotten in trouble more than once for absentmindedly peeling the protective plastic off someone's remote or microwave


----------



## kerryymm (Jun 5, 2022)

My SL4X. I got it when Guitar Guitar were knocking them out cheap - I think at the time it was the cheapest Soloist I’d ever seen (£399), and although I loved the bright orange, I went for graphite as the black headstock looked more of a match.

At the time I had a PRS SE Holcomb and a Performance Corsair, and I fully expected the Jackson to be sitting at a firm #3, but it instantly went straight to the top of the pile: the neck is just sublime, with unbelievable top-fret access.

I swapped out the Duncan Designed bridge pickup for an Oil City Djenerator and fitted a Floyd Rose push-in arm; it‘s the guitar I always come back to. Fantastic neck, amazing sound, rock solid tuning, and with the HSS pickups (even though they’re blades, not true single coils) I can do anything with it that I ever need. I think it looks cool af too


----------



## kmanick (Jun 5, 2022)

that's easy my 2002 jackson SL-1. I had been gigging this but I think I'm going to switch over to my recently acquired RG657-MSK. this thing is mint and I want to keep it that way
push pull pot splits the JB, 1/4 pounder in the neck , classic stack + in the middle, so versatile
My white MIJ Charvel Socal is a close 2nd but since I can only post one .


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 5, 2022)

Daemoness AntiChrist V. Very first Daemoness I ever saw and was blown away. Actually scored it about 7 years after I first saw it. Guy wouldn't ship but as luck would have it my Dad was actually in England that week and passing close to the sellers house so he collected it for me (I live in Northern Ireland btw). As this guitar is out on loan it's not actually my main player atm but it is my fave. Main player atm is one of my J Customs.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 5, 2022)

Fuck, this is hard...







It would be a tossup between the two SLATs (1st and 3rd). The MIJ trans black one has been my main guitar for years and it has a really strong sentimental value as I've made a truckload of shows with it. It's always the first guitar I pick whenever I want to test new stuff as I know it so well. It's not the best in any areas, but it does everything great. Plays fantastic, sounds huge, easy maintenance and has medium weight.

The red one has the best playing neck I've ever laid my hands on, and is a mindblowing instrument overall. Only its weight and the fact that is massively bright keep it away from perfection. It is also as close as it can be to what I would have personally ordered from the Jackson CS.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 5, 2022)

Ol' reliable. I have a few USA Schecters that I love too and are equally perfect and special feeling, but I have never played another guitar that felt as "alive" as my plain Suhr.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 5, 2022)

I think I posted this elsewhere. It's my Ibanez RG2228, over a decade old, recently redone with stainless steel frets. I put Tosin Abasi's signature Fishman Fluences with a 5-way superswitch installed.

I don't have a 'main' as each guitar is for a specific purpose, but this was my first high quality guitar, and it was a birthday present from my parents. Although I'd normally prefer a multiscale, this is really the best guitar I've ever played.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jun 5, 2022)

it's gotta be my stealth 7, as much as I love my Ormsby, the stealth just fits in my hands like nothing else 

It was a pure fluke that I got it, I lowballed the original seller since he wanted way too much and then the next buyer didn't like it and had it for sale locally. He said he'd only ship if he could find a box big enough for the warrior case and he didn't have a box. He ended up making one for it since I said I'd cover whatever costs involved and shipping was about $250 for it. I ended up missing UPS coming with it and had to wait at home all day on a Saturday to get it but as soon as I picked it up I knew it was gonna be with me until I died. 

The neck is slim but round, very wide but extremely comfortable and not too thin which fits my hands perfectly. The frets are perfect, it's not too heavy, and everything about it is stripped down, built for nothing but simplicity and ease of use. It's naturally very resonant and dark sounding, and when it still had the EMGs in it it sounded like a sledgehammer, with this massive low end, extreme aggression, very compressed, just so angry all the time. It actually sounded great clean too which was insane, I took it to a lesson and the professor said it was one of the best electrics he'd ever heard. It's converted me exclusively to extended range guitars and convinced me to sell all my 6s. The only guitar I've ever played that can keep up is my Ormsby, but even though that one is technically faster, the stealth just feels right in my hands. 

I dropped in a Nailbomb set 2 weeks ago and it totally blew my mind. The guitar went from sounding angry to sounding psychopathic. It tightened up the low end, cleared up a lot of that compression, and still kept that crazy high mid bite that it had from day one. Plus I've got a coil split on the volume knob which was my number one gripe with it before. The switch and knob are also wired backwards because I'm an idiot but I really don't care, it actually works better for volume swells and slapping the switch down fast for leads. 

All in all, this thing is somehow made for my hands and my style of music. With a pickup swap it's somehow my perfect guitar in terms of tonality, feel, and appearance. If I would get a custom order, it would be built to similar specs, just with stainless frets and different electronics. Otherwise this thing is 120% mine and is what I'm building my image with.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 6, 2022)

I have a home which is toxic for guitars, as it suffers from termal and dump excursions, so I keep my more precious guitars in the cases and almost never play them, and I leave the more affordable around, so I find myself to play them much much more.

So, the Ibby S, the PRS Custom24, and lately the Les Paul gets loads of playtime
The Les Paul especially, since it's rock solid and doesn't move an hair even with heat, cold, dump, whatever


----------



## Dabo Fett (Jun 6, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> This is a really cool guitar but I really hate that you haven't peeled the plastic off the pickguard.
> 
> I understand some people like to leave that stuff on, but I am a compulsive peeler and have gotten in trouble more than once for absentmindedly peeling the protective plastic off someone's remote or microwave


Oh I immediately peeled the plastic off. That’s the picture from Dunable himself, every photo I have of it at home and in use is apparently too big to post haha

So no worries! It’s certainly not babied!


----------



## JK-PA (Jun 6, 2022)

Kramer Vanguard body with a SC211 neck, Schaller Lockmeister and Seymour Duncan Jupiter bridge pickup.


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 6, 2022)

Most of my guitars are sub 2k and my rig is digital but lately I just enjoy chilling on my couch with my $400 GS Mini or Eastman ED6. Been really into bluegrass and country lately and on top of that playing on an acoustic with 13-56 strings has made me a cleaner electric player.


----------



## WildWayz (Jun 6, 2022)

Hmmm I would say my Ibanez AZ242PBG-CKB - when I got it, it wouldn't stay in tune. Bit of nut filing and time and she is now bedded in and gorgeous to play. My RG550-PN is also amazing once I set it up - the action is super-low. If I could have only 1 of my guitars, it would be the AZ.


----------



## Robslalaina (Jun 6, 2022)

This lovely pos, early 2000s MIC Squier Standard!
a) The strings rarely ever get changed b) the pickguard and mini hum barely fit together c) electronics soldered by me like a 5 year old d) the forearm contour has the wrong angle (for me) like every Fender or Squier making it uncomfortable BUT it sounds great, the neck feels good and I don't care if it gets any more damaged after I attempted to relic it with a screwdriver, hammer and filling knife. It is currently in Drop C.


----------



## Allyriaguitar (Jun 6, 2022)

It's a tie between the Reverend prototype Z-One and BC1.


----------



## Guitarwiz007 (Jun 6, 2022)

My #1. Why? Because it plays better than any other guitar I have, the neck is perfect, the pickups give all the Strat sounds I need in positions 2-5 and the bridge pickup sounds better than my LP's. It stays in tune and it's got a push/push boost on the volume so wherever I am on stage, when leads come up, I just give it a knock and it's perfect. Push is again and I'm back. I thought that was kind of gimmicky at first but once trying it, I'm trying to figure out how to put this on all my other guitars. Plus, it just looks amazing. Pics absolutely do it no justice.


----------



## lukmen (Jun 6, 2022)

My one!


----------



## ParanoiaEngine (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## djkhaled305 (Jun 6, 2022)

My mayones regius is absolutely my main guitar. I jus t haven’t found another that I like playing as much!!


----------



## Grumpyrocker (Jun 6, 2022)

Head and heart choices here. My number one guitar really should be my 2009 Les Paul Traditional, it was a gift from my wife. And I still love it.

But to be honest it's the LTD 1000FR that's my number one guitar. It's the one I play the most, sounds great, looks great, but has the best feeling neck of any I own. I feel more one with this guitar due to neck feel and comfort than any other.


----------



## Absolomb (Jun 6, 2022)

I have a Mayones Setius 7 string that was previously owned and toured by Mark Holcomb of Periphery. It is absolutely my favorite instrument I’ve ever played and I am still blown away by the fact that it’s mine.

Just some quick specs

27 inch scale length 
Roasted mahogany body with flame maple top
Roasted mahogany and maple neck
Seymour Duncan Alpha/Omega
Hipshot bridge and tuners


----------



## boogie2 (Jun 6, 2022)

Tom Anderson Hollow Drop Top. Mahogany with quilted maple top. Been my main for almost 20 yrs!


----------



## astokes1994 (Jun 6, 2022)

Turns out my most impulsive guitar purchase is also my go-to. I was browsing the Music Go Round website one day and when I saw the maple fretboard I had to have it. Definitely the best playing guitar I've ever owned and the one that got me hooked on LTDs.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 6, 2022)

It was my Daemoness Chronicler for like five years, but I just sold that, and I’m in the process of swapping the M6’s in this ESP Horizon to an 81/60 combo. This is probably going to be the main shred stick until I can find a CS Alexi.


----------



## myampslouder (Jun 6, 2022)

My main guitar. 2016 PRS Custom 24 in charcoal burst. It's the first high end guitar I've ever bought and still the most expensive guitar I own and my favorite guitar I have ever played. This is the guitar that made me fall in love with playing again. It was also the start of a very expensive love of PRS guitars because this one is now joined by a ce24 and an S2 standard 22.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 6, 2022)

My main guitar is the US SL2H on the right. Sounds huge and thick compared to my other Soloist probably because it's all Mahogany. I use it everyday, every recording, every practice, even every gig. It's sort of my "Hanneman" Soloist. But now, I'm scared of taking it to gigs because of all the stories of band stuff getting stolen on the road. 

The DXMG on the left gets the gigs nowadays.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jun 6, 2022)

Guitarwiz007 said:


> My #1. Why? Because it plays better than any other guitar I have, the neck is perfect, the pickups give all the Strat sounds I need in positions 2-5 and the bridge pickup sounds better than my LP's. It stays in tune and it's got a push/push boost on the volume so wherever I am on stage, when leads come up, I just give it a knock and it's perfect. Push is again and I'm back. I thought that was kind of gimmicky at first but once trying it, I'm trying to figure out how to put this on all my other guitars. Plus, it just looks amazing. Pics absolutely do it no justice.
> 
> View attachment 108763



My collection won't be complete till I have a sparkle finish with flakes of this thicccccness, god DAMN.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Jun 6, 2022)

Easy #1, everything is perfect. Satin finish is sublime, the neck profile is home, the pickups are amazin, and it looks the part.


----------



## F0rte (Jun 6, 2022)

Needs no introduction.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 6, 2022)

F0rte said:


> Needs no introduction.



What is that?


----------



## Toejam (Jun 6, 2022)

It's a toss up between my '97 PRS CE24 or 2012 EBMM Steve Morse.


----------



## dmlinger (Jun 6, 2022)

This is the one I always reach for. Built it last year.


----------



## r33per (Jun 6, 2022)

Js10th - no brainer.


----------



## Toejam (Jun 6, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> This is the one I always reach for. Built it last year.


That is such a cool looking headstock! Nice job.


----------



## dmlinger (Jun 6, 2022)

Toejam said:


> That is such a cool looking headstock! Nice job.


Thank you! It gets mixed reviews, but I like it. I have a more traditional one as well for those that are too weak to handle the original


----------



## Toejam (Jun 6, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Thank you! It gets mixed reviews, but I like it. I have a more traditional one as well for those that are too weak to handle the original


You're welcome. It's really hard to come up with new headstocks that don't suck, but that is so original as well as looking classic/traditional.


----------



## DECEMBER (Jun 6, 2022)

PRS SE Mira. Best look and feel and my favorite pickups, SD Pegasus/Sentient. Had to swap every removable part to get it all black. Had to get a custom made pickguard from PickguardPlanet.com to get a 1-ply black so it doesn't have that tacky white outline of the 3-ply BWB. Got a custom printed truss rod cover with my art from PhiladelphiaLuthierTools.com.
Tone Ninja locking tuners. Knobs, jackplate, strap buttons and screws. And the bridge is spray-painted. 
And the music I make with it:
DECEMBERmusic.org


----------



## mmr007 (Jun 6, 2022)

Found a second PRS I like. Shits gettin scary.


----------



## MFB (Jun 6, 2022)

Shit man, the more I see these black PRS the more I wish they made hardtail SE models in them. Only one I see is the 245, but it's like, give me a McCarty or Custom in it. Damn.


----------



## ExplorerMike (Jun 6, 2022)

This is my go to for sure…Schecter E-1 Balsac Sig. Checked all my latest boxes and was killer straight out of the box. If I was going to pick a main 7 string it’d be my Epiphone MKH SnoFall Matt Heafy Sig, don’t have a pic of that on my phone.


----------



## GTR0B (Jun 6, 2022)

mbardu said:


> View attachment 108653
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful axe dude, Vandermeij Magistra by chance?

I'm in talks with Koen at the moment, great guy but haven't been able to speak to anyone about the quality of his builds, but must be amazing.......


----------



## mbardu (Jun 6, 2022)

GTR0B said:


> Beautiful axe dude, Vandermeij Magistra by chance?
> 
> I'm in talks with Koen at the moment, great guy but haven't been able to speak to anyone about the quality of his builds, but must be amazing.......



Magistra indeed. 594 scale. And it _is _amazing. Overall quality is up there with the best Andersons I've owned (ie I can't imagine better), the attention to details feels high-end boutique (even small details like blind frets, recessed straplocks, fretboard details), and quality of the woods (selection and matching of all pieces) is phenomenal- above _any _other guitar I've owned before. Plus to my specs.

Hope you are able to build your dream guitar too!


----------



## myampslouder (Jun 6, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Found a second PRS I like. Shits gettin scary.


The struggle is real man.


----------



## bigswifty (Jun 6, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> This is the one I always reach for. Built it last year.



DUDE! You built this?!
That is fucking incredible.. Looks phenomenal, well done sir.


----------



## dmlinger (Jun 6, 2022)

bigswifty said:


> DUDE! You built this?!
> That is fucking incredible.. Looks phenomenal, well done sir.


Many thanks!


----------



## Ammusa (Jun 7, 2022)

My E-II M-I. I got this secondhand last year and It's made in 2016. Drop C tuning, and this is my current No.1 for gigs and practice.










There's a mystical white stain on the body. The previous owner didn't know the story behind it. Can it be sweat or did someone use some weird clothing while playing it?


----------



## Vylan (Jun 7, 2022)

This is my first guitar build I completed a few months ago (took 2 years of YouTube videos). It has replaced my collection of Stranbergs and Ibanez 7 and 8 string guitars.

Specs: 5 piece maple / Purple Heart / bubinga neck. Maple top , Torrified swamp ash body. Hipshot bridge and locking tuners. 28.5" scale tuned to drop G. BKP Aftermath set. Stainless steel jumbo fretwire. No radius. Graphtec nut. Here is a quick demo of the guitar in a full mix 

I just started my 2nd build and it is coming out really good. I will post pictures when its finished.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jun 7, 2022)

The story behind this guitar - I decided that I wanted to try out a bunch of pickups, so I wanted a decent mid range guitar as a base to use for testing purposes and I narrowed it down to an SE Singlecut and an Iron Label RG. I ended up finding a used se for like $275 so I went that route. When I got it I was super impressed and decided that if I like the SE that much, I should get a USA model, so I decided on all the specs I wanted and camped Reverb for like 3 weeks before this one popped up. The idea was that once I got this guitar I would be set and just practice all the time and not spend so much time on buy and sell forums. Two weeks after I got this guitar I got another one, and I have gotten 7 more PRS' since, though this is still my number one. I have also only bought like maybe 2 pickups since that first SE.


----------



## Themistocles (Jun 7, 2022)

This



late 2021 Kiesel Vader7x


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 7, 2022)

WildWayz said:


> View attachment 108758
> 
> 
> Hmmm I would say my Ibanez AZ242PBG-CKB - when I got it, it wouldn't stay in tune. Bit of nut filing and time and she is now bedded in and gorgeous to play. My RG550-PN is also amazing once I set it up - the action is super-low. If I could have only 1 of my guitars, it would be the AZ.



that pacifica on the top right is cool as fuck


----------



## thraxil (Jun 8, 2022)

Kind of a tough choice, but my goto is probably still the one in my avatar:




Parker Fly Stealth. Hard tail bridge, basswood neck and body, larger frets than a standard Parker, unique crackly/granite finish, piezo pickup, and a Sperzel D-thing. I keep it in D-standard. Super light, sounds heavy as hell but can do amazing cleans, stays in tune for years at a time and plays amazingly. Just does pretty much everything I need it to.

The main competition for "main" guitar is my OAF Xen 8-string because it's an 8-string and the Parker just can't really compete there.


----------



## thraxil (Jun 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Oni 8 string. I'd say this is the Swiss Army Knife of guitars, but the Swiss Army Knife only dreams to be as effective.
> 
> Tuning: B1EADGBEA4
> Weight: <1kg
> ...



You basically broke Dan with this guitar though. Sometime not too long after you got it and posted it here, I sent him an email with a feeler about doing a similar build and his reply was more or less "I'm never going near carbon fibre again".


----------



## CanserDYI (Jun 8, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> This is the one I always reach for. Built it last year.


Wowza. How could you make something so classic as the tele and refresh it up like this without really changing much?Looks amazing.


----------



## Edika (Jun 8, 2022)

I can't really choose as it changes from time to time. From the guitars I own I'll play one mainly, put it down to grab another I haven't played in a while, wonder why I haven't been playing it this whole time instead of the other and the cycle goes on!


----------



## bostjan (Jun 8, 2022)

thraxil said:


> You basically broke Dan with this guitar though. Sometime not too long after you got it and posted it here, I sent him an email with a feeler about doing a similar build and his reply was more or less "I'm never going near carbon fibre again".


Possibly. If that's the case, I'm really sorry. This was the first of at least 3 carbon fiber guitars from him, though. I know that this guitar was a pain in the ass to build.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 8, 2022)

Mine's not as interesting as everyone else's but...






It's an old MIJ RG470 I got as a birthday gift. It's my first real guitar (second electric guitar I ever owned), and only the body, neck, tuners and control knobs have remained stock, everything else has been modded to hell and back. It's is still my best sounding guitar and continue to use it to this day. Just recently got it PLEKed and it's the best it's ever played. I've done a ton of mileage on this guitar; taken it to so many gigs, sessions, tours. And while I've amassed a collection that I use a lot depending on the gig, I'm always coming back to this 'boring black RG'.


----------



## thraxil (Jun 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Possibly. If that's the case, I'm really sorry. This was the first of at least 3 carbon fiber guitars from him, though. I know that this guitar was a pain in the ass to build.


OK. That makes sense. I probably caught him just after he'd spent a lot of time working with carbon fibre and was tired of it.


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2022)

I don't remember it being bostjan's, for some reason I want to say narad had several CF Oni's, and I think Matt (HighGain) had done a couple too, and after all of them was when he made the decision to stop working with it?


----------



## Darrenknight (Jun 8, 2022)

ran 27 inch invader
floyd rose, emg 81 and a volume wth killswitch. Very simple but damn good


----------



## WSAshane (Jun 8, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> We have threads showing off vast collections and whatnot. But what guitar is your number 1? You can choose ONLY one.
> Pics? Why's it your favorite? Interesting story behind it? G'on and brag about your main.





Agile Chiral Nirvana 72527


----------



## budda (Jun 8, 2022)

MFB said:


> Shit man, the more I see these black PRS the more I wish they made hardtail SE models in them. Only one I see is the 245, but it's like, give me a McCarty or Custom in it. Damn.


Keep an eye on brians guitars.


----------



## DarrellM5 (Jun 8, 2022)

It's a toss-up for me between these two (EBMM Majesty / Suhr Pete Thorn Signature Standard). My new ESP E-II M-II NT is gaining on them fast though.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jun 8, 2022)

DarrellM5 said:


> It's a toss-up for me between these two (EBMM Majesty / Suhr Pete Thorn Signature Standard). My new ESP E-II M-II NT is gaining on them fast though.
> 
> View attachment 108894
> View attachment 108895




I believe OP's rules for the thread is you have to pick one and only one. lol 

CHOOSE!! one must die. only one can live 

haha


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 8, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> But what guitar is your number 1? You can choose ONLY one.
> Pics? Why's it your favorite?



Of the 14 guitars that I own, my favorite to play is my Ibanez RG655. Because of it's Super Wizard HP Prestige neck, playability is stupidly easy. I had no idea that a guitar neck that is 1mm thinner would make such a huge difference. * In comparison to the Wizard Prestige neck (18mm-20mm) vs. the Super Wizard Prestige (17mm-19mm).



STRHelvete said:


> Interesting story behind it?



This is a picture of the RG655 in Firestorm orange at the NAMM show.




When it was the time for me to choose which color I wanted, I chose the Firestorm orange because it reminded me of the 1970 Dodge Challenger, which also has a orange and black scheme, that was in the 2 Fast 2 Furious movie from 2003.


----------



## TheRealMikeD (Jun 8, 2022)

I suppose my #1 is a Jackson USA Soloist SL2H. I've had to wrestle with some mysterious string buzz, and some muddy tone, but I have tamed it, and the feel of the neck is absolutely without parallel. It's a body-through, and that means no heel and very easy access to the upper of the 24 frets. I've also added my own custom wiring for a variety of tones (both pickups have toggle switches for series-parallel-single coil). Planning to add a fat brass tremolo block to the Floyd Rose as a near-future upgrade.


----------



## oracles (Jun 8, 2022)

Darrenknight said:


> ran 27 inch invader
> floyd rose, emg 81 and a volume wth killswitch. Very simple but damn good



This is the perfect V.


----------



## mlp187 (Jun 8, 2022)

@STRHelvete what a great topic.
This thread really has me re-evaluating my collection. I have too many guitars laying around not getting played because I have others that feel better.
For example, my M-II gets no love. It’s a great guitar, but I largely ignore it. Same for my SL27, my SGs, etc. Need to sort my shit and stop hanging onto stuff just because it’s great gear, Marie Kondo style.


----------



## Themistocles (Jun 8, 2022)

mlp187 said:


> @STRHelvete what a great topic.
> This thread really has me re-evaluating my collection. I have too many guitars laying around not getting played because I have others that feel better.
> For example, my M-II gets no love. It’s a great guitar, but I largely ignore it. Same for my SL27, my SGs, etc. Need to sort my shit and stop hanging onto stuff just because it’s great gear, Marie Kondo style.


Well its great to commit but part of that is luck, evaluation and evolution. I think I knew I always wanted a 7 string... I started music on the viola so I knew I liked a more baritone range but I had owned a 7 for over 20 years before I finally swapped out the bridge pickup and the sound and I gelled... but it took last year for me to order a headless, with some somewhat esoteric pickups (Holdsworths) before it all really came together where I have one go to instument that I feel I can use for 90% of the music I make. I have 4 7 strings and about 14 guitars. I feel like I like the stories and histories in my other 6 strings but my 7's and especially that Kiesel Vader 7x are just such a refinement and really get me excited to play every day (I hate the floyd on my carvin dc747) and a few other things about that guitar... but Kiesel really nailed this Vader 7.

till all those planets align I think its fine to not have a main or have several axes that kinda do what you want... because what you really want my no even exist yet.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jun 8, 2022)

mlp187 said:


> @STRHelvete what a great topic.
> This thread really has me re-evaluating my collection. I have too many guitars laying around not getting played because I have others that feel better.
> For example, my M-II gets no love. It’s a great guitar, but I largely ignore it. Same for my SL27, my SGs, etc. Need to sort my shit and stop hanging onto stuff just because it’s great gear, Marie Kondo style.



It was a very important revelation to me, once I started buying nicer guitars, that just because the guitar is amazing _*doesn't mean I have to own it.*_ 

When you go from the level of guitar in which an amazing instrument is truly a find to be held onto, to the level that pretty much every guitar is amazing, you have to let go of the scarcity mentality where your brain tries to tell you that you might not find one this nice again. For every Suhr or Mayones or what have you that I let go of because I'm not playing it, there is a large abundance of other guitars in that price bracket that are just as incredible.


----------



## DarrellM5 (Jun 9, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> I believe OP's rules for the thread is you have to pick one and only one. lol
> 
> CHOOSE!! one must die. only one can live
> 
> haha



Ok, it's tough but I'll have to go with the Majesty. The piezo system gives it a slight edge.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 9, 2022)

I guess I have to go with my Solar A2.6 
Old NGD thread from when I got it

It was basically an impulse buy I made after having played an 8-string for a good amount of time. I found that 8-strings just didn't feel natural to me, so I wanted a solid 6-string instead. Kind of going "back to basics".







It's in no way the perfect guitar, but it's a solid axe from the very first run of the Solar guitars. Plays great, sounds great and most definitely has a vibe that inspires me. It has more or less been a solid foundation for everything I've written ever since I got it, and whenever I feel like noodling I usually grab the Solar. If this was the last and/or only guitar I could play the rest of my life I would probably be fine with that.
I keep it in B standard with some chunky strings. You know... chug life! 

I am sort of looking for a new main though... I miss having 7 strings


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner (Jun 9, 2022)

I don't play my other guitars near as much as I should because of this one.


----------



## Swarm (Jun 10, 2022)

For me without a doubt my 2010 ESP Horizon FRII loaded with 57/66. Got it for a great price because it had some serious dents and it's been my main guitar for everything, tours, gigs, studio etc ever since. It sounds absolutely incredible and is fantastic to play. The only ones which could compete are my 1994 MII which has the best neck I've ever laid my hands upon and my 2008 Jackson DK2 because it sounds great too and was my main guitar for years. These 3 aren't going anywhere for sure.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jun 12, 2022)

Rosal76 said:


> Of the 14 guitars that I own, my favorite to play is my Ibanez RG655. Because of it's Super Wizard HP Prestige neck, playability is stupidly easy. I had no idea that a guitar neck that is 1mm thinner would make such a huge difference. * In comparison to the Wizard Prestige neck (18mm-20mm) vs. the Super Wizard Prestige (17mm-19mm).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up a used RG655 about 18 months ago and I love it. It's a perfect marriage of the classic RG550 with the later innovations (AANJ, 5-piece neck, superior fret finishing etc.). Since it was replaced by the (inferor) Genesis RG550, everything in the Prestige line looks ultra-modern, so hopefully one day they'll reinstroduce the 655.

Mine is 'Galaxy Black', which looks great, but I would have gone for 'Cobalt Blue' given the choice. I already owned an RG2550Z and an RG652FX in 'Galaxy Black', so it would have been nice to have something a bit different.

Out of interest, did you stick with the stock pickups or swap them out?


----------



## ParanoiaEngine (Jun 12, 2022)

Really liking the yellow bridge pickup it’s a juggernaut from bareknuckle. I love the look of the yellow it’s like a high voltage sign


----------



## Samark (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2022)

Still this one. Ironically doesn't get as much play as a few of my other guitars but that's because 1.) it lives in my office 2.) It legit ruins playing any other guitar, so I try to stick with playing other stuff to temper my expectations on new gear


----------



## narad (Jun 16, 2022)

Randy said:


> Still this one. Ironically doesn't get as much play as a few of my other guitars but that's because 1.) it lives in my office 2.) It legit ruins playing any other guitar, so I try to stick with playing other stuff to temper my expectations on new gear
> 
> View attachment 109214



Are you actually using the MIDI out for anything?


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2022)

narad said:


> Are you actually using the MIDI out for anything?


Nope. It's just a standard Fly Deluxe (non MIDI) the previous owner stuck a GK-2A on and I just removed the main unit and left the pickup. 

I had it in my mind to add a Triple Play and route the transmitter inside the cavity since it's pretty small without the housing but I've got a dedicated MIDI controller I like enough that it never seemed necessary.


----------



## kidmendel (Jun 16, 2022)

My CE-24 is my main 6, it's been a while now and nothing has tempted me away from it. Still so much joy every time I pick it up.








I just got a new 7 that's currently with my tech for setup/electronics work, hoping that's my 7 string equivalent. NGD thread coming soon....


----------



## AMOS (Jun 16, 2022)

E-II Horizon


----------



## Marked Man (Jun 18, 2022)

I don't really have a main guitar for an extended period of time any more since I've gathered so many over the years, but I tend to have a group of 3-4 that I stick to every 6 - 12 months or so. Lately my main has been my Charvel San Dimas III USA. It's a kind of cheating, however, because it basically plays itself......

And it always reminds me of something I already knew, which is that the USA Charvels are the best, even over the MIJs and far beyond any others. Worth it to me.


----------



## 73647k (Jun 25, 2022)

I've got a wine red '92 Les Paul Studio with an ebony fretboard that I'll never get rid of. None of my other guitars play or sound as well as this one does - the serial number is stamped the day after my wife was born too. Spooky


----------



## Metal-Box (Jun 25, 2022)

Right now, I am using my Gunslinger Lagacy. It’s a fun, well-built guitar and plays great.


----------



## budda (Jun 25, 2022)

Should probably just live on this one, except when I want singlecoils and pull the jazzmaster or tele out


----------



## Alex79 (Jun 25, 2022)

Glades said:


> View attachment 108671


Ooooh, I like this one!
Is that an uppercut model?


----------



## Heretick (Jun 25, 2022)

My heavily modified Mexican Squier. The original pickguard assembly checklist dates it as March of '96, making it roughly a year younger than me. Bought it when I was 16 for $200. Was just sort of my stereotypical strat for a while, but there was just so much magic in the way it played that I knew I had to try to craft it into a metal machine to better suit my own taste. The body, neck, nut, and trem spring claw are original, pretty much everything else has been swapped. I tried multiple different Seymour Duncans in it, but could never quite find the sound I was looking for. Went through a Hot Rail in both the bridge and neck, a Perpetual Burn in the bridge, and finally a JB in the bridge that I just ripped out in favor of what's currently in it, and it's never sounded better.

The neck pickup is a Wilkinson M Series High output ceramic single that I picked up from Amazon for $14.
The bridge pickup is a Guitar Madness '57 Special Alnico II PAF from eBay, $20.

The '57 is raw and savage as hell. It maybe lacks a bit of bass chunk, but that was never the sound I gravitated towards anyway. I have a Guitar Madness Overwound Alnico II coming Monday that combines specs from my two favorite bridge pups of theirs (The A2 of the '57 and the 12k resistance wind and silver baseplate of the Spirit of '76) that may end up usurping this just as quickly as it went in, but we'll see. The '57 will be hard to beat.
The overwound single coil matches perfectly with the bridge humbucker and 500k pots. Incredibly deep, rich sound that maintains good single coil sparkle. Genuinely one of the best neck tones I've ever gotten.

This is the guitar that, once I start playing, the hours just seem to melt away. I have to be careful when I play at night, or the sun will rise before I even know what happened. It's deeply inspiring.


----------



## Glades (Jun 25, 2022)

Alex79 said:


> Ooooh, I like this one!
> Is that an uppercut model?


No. It's an Iron Label FRIX6FEAH model, with Black Winters, Hipshot bridge and Tesi Switch.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jun 25, 2022)

Typically my Thorn Rune is the go-to for practice, which I suppose defaults it to 'main' status.


----------



## jco5055 (Jun 25, 2022)

Randy said:


> Still this one. Ironically doesn't get as much play as a few of my other guitars but that's because 1.) it lives in my office 2.) It legit ruins playing any other guitar, so I try to stick with playing other stuff to temper my expectations on new gear
> 
> View attachment 109214


is the neck mega thin? I've always been interested in trying a Parker but if it's thin I can't deal with it haha


----------



## MFB (Jun 25, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> is the neck mega thin? I've always been interested in trying a Parker but if it's thin I can't deal with it haha



If his is anything like the Fly I had, then it's paper thin, thinner than any production guitar you've ever laid hands on


----------



## jco5055 (Jun 25, 2022)

MFB said:


> If his is anything like the Fly I had, then it's paper thin, thinner than any production guitar you've ever laid hands on



every other day I wonder if I somehow have weird hands or I hold the guitar strangely the the idea of a mega thin neck being good is the opposite for me basically haha


----------



## MFB (Jun 26, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> every other day I wonder if I somehow have weird hands or I hold the guitar strangely the the idea of a mega thin neck being good is the opposite for me basically haha



I think everyone initially wants the thinniest guitar neck there is/could be, but when you realize what that ACTUALLY is, for most people it just doesn't work out; which is why the thickness's were seeing now are so common. Profiles may vary slightly to be more round/or have more pronounced shoulders, etc... but the actual thickness isn't different.

In hindsight, I couldn't imagine having one now, I need a little bit to latch onto but not so much that it's changing my natural position


----------



## Randy (Jun 26, 2022)

Confirmed it's paper thing, easily the thinnest neck I've ever played. Not flat mind you, just thin. The grey is a '94, I've also got an '04 that's a little thicker and a little rounder but still in the "thinnest production guitar ever" range.

I love super thin necks, that's half the reason why this thing chases everything else off. Less about thickness, more about no shoulders, no hump. The Ibanez Super Wizard and the RG1527 neck profile both scratch that same itch for me.


----------



## xzyryabx (Jun 26, 2022)

madrigal77 said:


> '05 MX-2. Got it in the custom shop in Osaka about 5 years ago. I had always wanted to even see one, and couldn't believe my eyes when I went in and they had a new one for sale. I was looking at it and the salesman asks if I'm interested. I say of course but $6k is more than I can afford. Then he says it's my lucky day because they just got a used one in that morning and he could give it to me for much cheaper. I ask how much and he says... wait for it... $2k Canadian!! SOLD!!!


I always hate seeing this one posted...I was at that shop literally 1-2 days before you and it wasn't in stock at the time. I've hated you ever since.


----------



## BaliGod (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## runbirdman (Jun 28, 2022)

My main has become an Ibanez AZ2204 in Hazy Rose Metallic. I didn't jive with the Hyperion humbucker so I replaced it with a covered Suhr DA. The Hyperion singles are actually great. It supplanted my koa JP6 as my main guitar for live use. I also have an AZ2200 that is my main guitar for single-coil usage, supplanting my Cutlass SSS. I don't particularly like Ibanez Wizard necks but the AZ necks are perfectly chunkier. As much of an EBMM fanboy as I've been over the years, the AZ series covers all the bases I need and are more comfortable.


----------



## DCM_Allan (Jul 8, 2022)

well my dcm100 since i got it I fell in love with the shape, the look, and how comfortable the neck is in my hand, despite I have a lacs version, this still my main babe


----------



## Fantomas (Jul 8, 2022)

UV has been my main guitar for the longest time but the last 2 years or so I am playing mostly the JEM


----------



## NeglectedField (Jul 8, 2022)

It's not the one with the most sentimental value but it's this thing. Schecter KM-6 modded with BKP Ragnaroks and the push/pull volume had to be replaced. Otherwise the thing is amazing and I struggle to put it down. Plays itself. During the honeymoon period, even on a school night it'd be 1am and I'd be like "fuck, that's the time!?" And with the coil split it's surprisingly versatile.

(Not the best shot - don't have many post-mod pictures)


----------



## BaliGod (Jul 8, 2022)

In the last week or so, this one has really started to settle in as my number 1. There is something about it . . . actually everything about it is incredible.


----------



## DCM_Allan (Jul 8, 2022)

my main guitar is the dcm100 but this lacs also deserves a place on my favorites


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 9, 2022)

My black Edwards Les Paul is my main guitar because at the moment it's my favourite guitar in the tuning my band uses most (drop B). I have another Edwards LP that I think I like a bit better sound and feel wise but I like it a bit less in looks (it's a sunburst). That is my main drop a# guitar, the other tuning my band uses, but we have less songs in a#.


----------



## Zado (Jul 9, 2022)

Thread full of jizztastic stuff I'd love to own. 

Btw do you guys play your high end #1 when gigging? Might sound silly, but in most (by far) gigs I've seen lately guitarists were playing imports (sometimes lower end ones). Noone wants to risk their custom stuff on tour apparently


----------



## Swarth (Jul 11, 2022)

The white one


----------

